

Uber Sued By Taxi And Livery Companies In Chicago For Consumer Fraud And More - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/05/uber-sued-by-taxi-and-livery-companies-in-chicago-for-consumer-fraud-and-more/

======
noonespecial
Gandhi springs to mind. I think this is the part that comes right before "then
you win".

~~~
gruseom
Uh oh. Afraid that quote is a hobbyhorse of mine. There's no evidence Gandhi
said it; it is commonly traced back to a garment workers' activist in 1914:

 _First they ignore you. Then they ridicule you. And then they attack you and
want to burn you. And then they build monuments to you. And that, is what is
going to happen to the Amalgamated Clothing Workers of America._ [1]

But the general idea goes back at least to 1868, in a lecture by one J. Marion
Sims, "the father of American gynecology" [2]:

 _For it is ever so with any great truth. It must first be opposed, then
ridiculed, after a while accepted, and then comes the time to prove that it
was not new, and that the credit of it belongs to some one else._ [3]

The latter formulation is more commonly misattributed to Schopenhauer [4].
Lots of people have looked at this, so I'm surprised someone managed to trace
the quote back so much further. It would be fun to know who figured that out.

[1]
[http://books.google.ca/books?id=QrcpAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA53&...](http://books.google.ca/books?id=QrcpAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA53&lpg=PA53&dq=%22And,+my+friends,+in+this+story+you+have+a+history+of+this+entire+movement.+First+they+ignore+you.+Then+they+ridicule+you.+And+then+they+attack+you+and+want+to+burn+you.+And+then+they+build+monuments+to+you.+And+that,+is+what+is+going+to+happen+to+the+Amalgamated+Clothing+Workers+of+America.%22&source=bl&ots=NgSL47nTqJ&sig=10Jjk0RyGjrVoHYvboTQkuxnpXA&hl=en&ei=SpTJTdfkLeSM0QHr4NDaBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=%22And%2C%20my%20friends%2C%20in%20this%20story%20you%20have%20a%20history%20of%20this%20entire%20movement.%20First%20they%20ignore%20you.%20Then%20they%20ridicule%20you.%20And%20then%20they%20attack%20you%20and%20want%20to%20burn%20you.%20And%20then%20they%20build%20monuments%20to%20you.%20And%20that%2C%20is%20what%20is%20going%20to%20happen%20to%20the%20Amalgamated%20Clothing%20Workers%20of%20America.%22&f=false)

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Marion_Sims>

[3]
[http://books.google.com.au/books?id=cHQCAAAAYAAJ&lpg=PA2...](http://books.google.com.au/books?id=cHQCAAAAYAAJ&lpg=PA290&ots=yQH4mPCS7e&dq=%22For%20it%20is%20ever%20so%20with%20any%20great%20truth%22&pg=PA290#v=onepage&q=%22For%20it%20is%20ever%20so%20with%20any%20great%20truth%22&f=false)

[4] <http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Arthur_Schopenhauer#Disputed>

~~~
noonespecial
Yep. It begs questions that you could care less about. Learn to let go.

~~~
gruseom
Hmm. Perhaps what I should learn is to be less Canadian and not lead with an
apology.

~~~
noonespecial
No, no. Don't get me wrong. I wasn't trying to be needlessly combative. Misuse
of "begs the question" and "could(n't) care less" used to be similar hobby
horses of mine.

Once something reaches a critical mass, however, it becomes futile trying to
set it right. You might want to avoid discovering too much about Confucius
and/or Yogi Berra for your own sanity.

<http://xkcd.com/386/>

------
kunle
You know you're doing something truly disruptive when your competitors have to
invoke or change the law to defeat you.

